# New From Texas



## Kaley (Dec 17, 2010)

Just saying hi!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi, and welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

Where in Texas are you?


----------



## Kaley (Dec 17, 2010)

shiremice said:


> Where in Texas are you?


I'm in Dallas.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi Texas!


----------

